# Turkey tactics #2



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

For the last couple of afternoons, after 3:00, you've seen a nice flock of birds, 6 or 8 hens and a couple of toms, out in a large meadow maybe 15 or 20 acres in size. You have finally got permission from the land owner to hunt them. What is you plan?
1)Get there early, find a good spot to hide, set out the decoys and wait for them to come in?
2)Get there early, wait for them to show up and try and make a sneak around the edge of the field and pick one off?
3)Position a guy on each end of the field and try to spook them over to your buddy?
4)Get set up early under a nice big tree and while drinkin a Pepsi, send the wife a photo from your iPhone of yourself having a great time out huntin and suggesting how great she'd look sitting on the bed wearing nothing but a smile and nice camo turkey vest?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

#4!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

You have got to quit making it so easy BP #4 is obviously the correct answer.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Depends on how good looking the wife is...... #4 if she is hot - because we are just talking about turkeys. #1 if she has wintered a little too well.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Packout said:


> Depends on how good looking the wife is...... #4 if she is hot - because we are just talking about turkeys. #1 if she has wintered a little too well.


 :lol: :lol:

Seriously my wife knows I'd take number one but would probably leave the decoy in my vest. 
I'd have the rest of the season to get to #4. :wink:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

When you say, get there early. Do you mean the next morning or earlier the next afternoon? I would do both. If the birds do not spook in the morning.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> When you say, get there early. Do you mean the next morning or earlier the next afternoon? I would do both. If the birds do not spook in the morning.


Generally there is a period of time from around 10-2 that the birds are not out on the fields, it's during that time that I would get out there and set up.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> ridgetop said:
> 
> 
> > When you say, get there early. Do you mean the next morning or earlier the next afternoon? I would do both. If the birds do not spook in the morning.
> ...


I agree, if you have them well scouted you have a good idea of your show time, I like to get in an hour before expecting them.

4 more days until I get to test the skills on them again, my bags are packed, I'm raring to go.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

These posts have been somewhat helpful. Thank you.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Even before I made a plan, I would check my email on the iPhone and probably find a reply that went something like this...”dufus...first off...the only thing that is going to be waiting for you when you get home from this GD 6 day turkey hunt is three GD squalling kids and a GD notice from the GD bank saying you missed last month's GD payment on that huge GD Ram tough pickup truck that you just GD had to have, and secondly, you can take that GD “nice camo turkey vest” and place it where no Mossy Oak has ever been before!”
That over and done with, I would first try and find the place those birds enter the meadow. Get settled into a nice comfy hide, facing East if possible or at least a spot that will remain in the shade for the afternoon, and turn off the old iPhone. Nothing worse than having the sun drop 10 degree and end up sitting right in the direct sun for 2-3 hours. I say find out where they enter the field and hide up there cause a lot of times that will be the only place that the birds won't be “just out of range” as the march around the field. Secondly, like the always knowledgeable Mojo1 said...don't set out any decoys. There always seems to be one old hen that just won't get near decoys, especially when in the company of her man. In the afternoon like this, turkeys are a little different than morning birds. Generally you will see the old tom take some high ground and strut and drum like a rockstar doin an acoustic set while the hens feed around down below. He doesn't seem to anxious to breed like he is earlier in the day...almost like he's just worn out for the day, and once the birds are in this mode, don't expect him to trot over and check you out...he just ain't going to leave his girls. One more little trick...now you can believe this or not...but if the birds get past you and get out onto the meadow and it's getting late and it appears they won't come within range, wait until they are working your direction and facing you, then fire a shot off over their heads, the birds always exit the field in the direction they were last walking and they'll run right over to you...at least, so I've been told.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Newly weds


----------

